# northstar tools



## nidaho (Jul 26, 2015)

I am getting a full set of tools here shortly and was pretty set on Columbia but my dry waller told me to buy northstar, he said that they used to make great tools. I was wondering if they were still as good as the older ones. some times new and improved is not as good as the old ones. any imput greatly appreciated. thanks willy


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Check with great lakes tools he is a northstar dealer and a member on here


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

nidaho said:


> I am getting a full set of tools here shortly and was pretty set on Columbia but my dry waller told me to buy northstar, he said that they used to make great tools. I was wondering if they were still as good as the older ones. some times new and improved is not as good as the old ones. any imput greatly appreciated. thanks willy


They have made many upgrades. Give me a call @ 269-625-8935 for promotional pricing. They are back and better than ever!


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

I'll be glad to walk you through some of the updated improvements that they have made over the phone. I'm on the road right now.


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

ok, I have a minute now 

So, they have made a few improvements. All good. you can view most of what is new at their website: http://www.northstartool.com/tools.php

They have reinforced the entire pinch brake mechanism in their already awesome flat box handle. They countersunk the shoulder screw, hard anodized the pinch brake and rod, as well as upgraded the steel on the pinch brake activator. 

They have added a line of quick clean boxes, so they have standards, high tops, and quick cleans to choose from. 

They now carry 2 grades of corner roller. The Elite roller is billet aluminium and a bolt together body which was what they made prior, the new standard is a cast aluminium body that has the same wheel configuration for a lower cost. 

They have also introduced a line of 48" straight corner handles to help be cost effective. Anodized aluminum and very light weight.

They have redesigned the foot plate on the pump (very cool), upgraded the pivot bracket, and redesigned the piston seal for better suction. 1 shot prime! They also put a set screw in the foot vale so that you can't put it in backwards.

They have upgraded to a nicer polyurethane gasket on the corner box, and are soon to have those wipers on their flat box line as well.

They upgraded the little black knobs on the MAStar mechanism for their angle heads so that they are permanent. (don't fall off) And the L part of the frame (where the skid and blade meet) is machined out of one piece of stainless, rather than welded.

And there is the Elite taper which is a work of art. I am hoping to post pics and update descriptions for that here shortly. There are a few other things, but all are valid improvements I believe. They didn't set aside the nuances of what gave them their reputation for smooth running tools and great attention to detail. I run their current line as a finisher, and am very happy with them.

Hope this helps,
GLTT


----------



## Terry Sharratt (Aug 23, 2015)

*Northstar Tools*



nidaho said:


> I am getting a full set of tools here shortly and was pretty set on Columbia but my dry waller told me to buy northstar, he said that they used to make great tools. I was wondering if they were still as good as the older ones. some times new and improved is not as good as the old ones. any imput greatly appreciated. thanks willy


I have purchases a full set of these tools and in fack I used to work in sales for them. The set I bought had trouble free operation for at least 3 million feet of drywall. Compare that to any of the other ones I have used I needed to do a rebuild in less that 1 million feet. Easy math :thumbup:


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

I like Northstar a lot myself. I used to be a diehard Columbia fan but have not been impressed with them as much of late. The NS pumps are pretty sweet as well as their new elite bazooka. I still prefer Columbia's fat boy boxes because they hold the most mud but I do not care for their new gaskets, they seem to be rigid.


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

I have to say that NorthStar has done a brilliant job of bringing this brand back and it is better than ever. I have known the owners for over 16 years and have always been impressed. I believe anyone would be happy with their line as quality and workmanship are really second to none. Level 5 has it's niche as well being the value brand and we will provide relentless customer service to boot! I just have to give props where do!


----------



## nidaho (Jul 26, 2015)

thanks for all the replies I just ordered the set from Anthony at great lakes tools.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

nidaho said:


> thanks for all the replies I just ordered the set from Anthony at great lakes tools.


U better get some pics up when u get them!!
And a full unbiased review!:thumbsup:


----------

